# Wanting to hit AEP this weekend



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Does anybody have an ice update?


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Nothing ? Is there anybody on the ice around Zanesville? Decided on making the trip to stock the freezer.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Squid 1 - I wasn't at AEP but fished a strip mine pond last weekend that is probably 20-25 ft deep and ice was between 8-10". Given the temperatures, I have to imagine that AEP would be fine. As everyone says, there is no such thing as totally safe ice but given what I saw last weekend, I think it will be safe.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks Bluegillin..That is enough of a report for me. If anyone else wants to hit it let me know. I plan on thinning out some gills for sure! Mushroomman!!!!!!!!!! I need a fish camp worker this weekend. Probably be paying in booze though.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

would love to go but can't. Please give an update when you get back I have been wantign to make an ice rd trip and this would be a perfect palce to go


----------



## crappie killer (Apr 15, 2008)

any good ice around marietta area would love to do some ice fishin. and if the saugeye started to hit a the dam in new martinsville. need to catch some fish


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I drove accross 70 today and the Muskingum was frozen over as far as I could see North, even looked as if people had been on it but don't trek accross it on my word, I just observed it as I was motoring down the highway.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Ok here's the report. Only fished Saturday due to the amount of fish we had to clean today. There was 4-5 inches of clear ice with snow on top. We fished in 20-25 foot of water. Fish were in the bottom 5 ft. All jigs were tipped with wax worms. Typical colors worked but purple was el fuego. Bucketed over 135 gills in the 6-10 inch range. All were fat and there were no black specs in the fillets. Straw hat army showed up and drilled a million holes I was surprised the ice held up. We fished till dark. Fish most active 10-1130 , 2-345 then again at dark. Spent over 3 hours filleting today so we skipped fishing. Slush formed on top after awhile and before long there was 2 inches of water above the hole. This pond is fairly open and exposure to the elements should be similar to a normal farm pond.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow! 135 gills. That is the kind of day I am looking for. Last time out I was skunked. I am hoping to get out this weekend and will hopefully have at least 1/2 the luck you did. Were you using pinmin jigs or something else? Sounds like I need to make a trip to the store for some purple jigs.


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

Checked a few ponds around Old Hickory area. Found some were highly honeycombed 4" and others looked a little (but not much) better. Found a good area late in the day and caught some LMB and gills on jigs/spikes. Left just after dark.


----------



## LogJam (Jun 26, 2007)

Just a thought but you think maybe 135 fish is a little overkill to take from one pond? I've fished there for the last 25 years (a lot) and personally seen a great fishery over harvested to the point most of the ponds now suck. They need to set some limits on catch and take. Yes I release my fish. I don't mind seeing someone keep some fish for dinner, but 135 fish. It really gets my goat when these so called bass tournament go on down there. These guys gang up on a couple ponds and decimate them. They say all the fish are put back, however they aren't put back where they came from, and with a high kill rate. Then they come the next year and wonder why the pond they fished last year isn't producing. I think it's comes down to respect for the sport and the wildlife. 

Logjam


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Nope dont think that 135 is overkill at all. If we could have carried more we would have. Bigger pond and that number is nothing for for it. With land being lost every year down there I am not going to worry about depleting a resource. What good is a healthy population of fish if the next year it is part of the Wilds or a Hunt Lease wraps it up. But then again I why would I drive over 2.5 hrs and spend over $200 a pop to catch 15 bluegill.


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

Most of the ponds I've seen need to have a bunch of fish taken out. I'm talking about keeping the 6" bluegill. I keep a bucket of them now and then and release the 8-9"ers.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

I'm an avid AEP float tuber, and I don't agree with statements on a declining fishery. I fish in a bass tournament that includes roughly 10-15 people twice a year and is purely catch, photo, and release on the spot. Our scorekeeping is based on length and beating your competitor in each round, and is as low impact on the bass as any other weekend catch and release angler. I've heard that there are other events that have a higher impact, but I've noticed increasing numbers of large fish for the 8 years that I've been tubing. There are also wide disparities in lake quality and fluctuations in productivity, but not in all lakes at once. 

I also do not agree with the attitude that we are entitled to take all we can get because property is being taken away from us. AEP is private property and I am extremely grateful for the privilege to use it. Just in the last few months an additional 26,000 acres were opened to the public. No land has been lost either - campsites were closed for safety reasons but that land is not restricted. Check your ODNR maps. I'm failing to see the injustice here. I don't count the WILDS as lost land, because it also serves a purpose and is open to the public like any zoo. I've toured the WILDS and was impressed with its mission.

Anyway, AEP is probably one of my favorite places on this planet, and I've been to some pretty amazing places. I also know that those whose oppinions I disagree with here also love AEP... their own opinions are based on their feelings about the place. My take on it is be greateful for the opportunity, respect the land, resources, and your fellow outdoorsmen, and leave it a better place if you want it to keep producing for you in the future.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

Very well said Flyer! I am sure alot of AEP tubers and campers will agree with what you said. It has been my favorite place since a young boy and still enjoying it.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

I've been going to "Oho Power" / AEP with my Dad for about 20 years now and I plan to do so with my son once he's old enough. I do my best to preserve the land and lakes so it holds up for future generations. I can't wait for spring!


----------

